# WTF Was I Thinking Thread



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

What trends did you follow as a kid? Being a child of the '80s, I followed a lot of stupid fads, clothing styles, and crappy pop music.

First off: I remember getting those shirts that when you touched them they would turn colors or something like that. What a waste of money. 

I remember Pogo Ball. That was a BIG waste of money too.

Groove Tube.

There were a lot of other toys and gadgets, but I can't think of them now.

Clothing:

I remember basically wearing clothes that other kids were wearing. I was such a follower. I had a pair of ADIDAS, and basically tried to dress like a rapper in the late '80s. 

Music:

I feel like shooting myself for admiting this, but I liked Milli Vanilli, Linear, New Kids, George Micheal, Janet Jackson, Paula Abdul, and a slew of other pop nonsense.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Ahh Yes but did you ever drive one of these.....

I called it the LUV-MACHEEN!
(had a bed in the back and roll down bamboo curtains.) It was used quite a bit LOL

Yeah WTF! just say "NO" man...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I remember all the kids wearing parachute pants and two-tone jeans...
ok, it was me.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Being married to my ex-wife. Nuff said.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Pokemon cards and thats all I can think of. Thats right, almost everone had Pokemon in the mid 90's. thats it, when everyone else went to Majic and Digimon I was Star Wars and Archie comics... but mostly Titanic, way before the movie came out I may add.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Being married to my ex-wife. Nuff said.


Wow .. my thought's exactly


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I was a srange kid and a loner kid back in the early 90s. When I went to highschool it seemed everyone wanted to be like me back in the 90s so I just kept myself the same way. But I was into a lot of rap and r&b back then. I listen to some pop as well. But I always liked rock. I think I hated what I wore cause I looked like a nerd on steriods or something like that. Not going into that. By the time highschool came around I was semi popular because everyone seem to think it was cool to be strange. *sighs* I actually hated it because it brought to much attention to me and I was nominated for every god damn award in highschool possible. Anyway I guess the biggest thing was I listen to TLC and Busta Rymes (sp?)... Don't ask but I also listen to Green Day and 80s music as well. I kind of stuck to my 80s music and left the others behind.


----------

